# Public School Bible Textbook



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 22, 2005)

New Public School Bible Textbook


----------



## Augusta (Sep 22, 2005)

That would be an interesting book to peruse.


----------



## ReadBavinck (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's what Philip Ryken said about it. 

http://reformation21.org/Reformation_21_Blog/Reformation_21_Blog/58/?vobId=1052&pm=114


----------



## Saiph (Sep 30, 2005)

If the Bible is the word of God, and the Spirit uses it to transform people, then this is good news, regardless of the human commentary that goes along with it.
The Holy Spirit I believe in is powerful enough to change the lives of those who read even the simplest verse.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 2, 2005)

This reminds me of the Postmodern Medium Length Catechism



> The Postmodern Medium-Length Catechism
> 
> Being a List of Questions compiled by the Work of divers
> Postmodern Divines and edited by Christopher Alexion.
> ...



If these apply to you, you might be a gnostic!

Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Laura (Oct 2, 2005)

Jacob, I am _rolling_. And posting that on my blog.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 2, 2005)

God Bless America!!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe if Phillip Ryken is involved it might not be so bad-- I'm just weary... part of me thinks that a public school Bible curriculum will be like most colleges... just something to tear down the Sciptures through higher textual criticism and liberal interpretations like some A&E or History Channel documentary.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laura_
> Jacob, I am _rolling_. And posting that on my blog.



Thank you. I always get a kick out of that one. I posted that onmy blog this summer and got some pomos mad.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the Catechism, Jacob. Now, at least, I can understand the post-modernist's faith.

Nice picture, btw. 

Vic


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> Thanks for the Catechism, Jacob. Now, at least, I can understand the post-modernist's faith.
> 
> Nice picture, btw.
> ...



Thank you.
Seriously, I am trying to bring together various aspects of postmodernism, statism, and a stream of gnostiicism--and show how it is deadly to the Christian Faith.

The neognostic (think Rapture mindset) sees the material world as bad and christianity only appyling to the "spiritual" aspect of life (ie, the dominion mandate means take dominion over bible studies, prayer groups, etc). Naturally, they will withdraw from public life. THey say that "natural reason" is good for some areas of life and the bible can cover the rest. Unfortunately, power doesn't exist in a vacuum. If the church will not exercise Godly Rule, then tyrannical man will fill the gap. Thus, statism.

I am trying to show how postmodernism ties into this.


----------

